

Http://www.austenallred.com/the-hackers-guide-to-getting-press/ - michaelmcmillan


======
aharris88
Really enjoyed this! I like how it's really practical, and it's not just an
impersonal or rude way of getting press.

------
myersgp
really excellent article. I'll be reading this again and again. Thanks!

